# Clomid Ovulation advice needed!



## Frumafran (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi! I would really value some advice while I'm waiting for my next clinic appointment on Weds. I am at the end of my third cycle of Clomid. Last cycle I confirmed ovulation with a progesterone test but got a BFN. This month they didn't do any tests because they said it had worked last month. My last cycle was 29 days, I am now on CD 35 with no sign of AF. Last tested yesterday and BFN, so thinking this means I didn't ovulate. Is it possible for Clomid to work one month and not the next? All advice gratefully received, I am tearing my hair out here! Xx


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Frumafran,

On my first round I had a cd21 progesterone test and scan which showed I ovulated but AF didn't show up til cd35... Meaning I must have ovulated late, possibly within a couple of hours before my blood test! It was driving me mad as the clinic told me I'd ovulated the week before cd21 but I can't have done!

Maybe you've ovulated later this time x


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

I had a scan and progesterone test on my first round. The blood test confirmed ovulation and I was told I wouldn't need any more scans. I assume therefore if it gets you to ovulate once it is guaranteed to do so subsequent times. I expect cycle lengths might vary a bit with the drug. However it I were you I would give it a few more days then if still no AF test again. Fingers crossed for you 😊. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Frumafran (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Neon_Star and chickychic, I have my clinic appointment tomorrow so will let you know how I get on. Still no sign of AF but another BFN this morning, CD 37!


----------



## Frumafran (Jan 2, 2015)

Quick update in case it's helpful to anyone reading this - the nurse has said it is sometimes possible for Clomid to work one month and not the next, which I hadn't realised. So I probably didn't ovulate even though it worked the previous month. I'm getting the dye injection test to check for blocked tubes next (HSG?) Has anyone had this?


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

That's a real shame about the clomid. I have had an HSG and it was ok. If you start reading about it online you will be given the expectation that it will be painful but I didn't find it so. Worth taking some paracetamol beforehand just to take the edge of though.


----------



## Frumafran (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you for that, i will do


----------



## lilac789 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Frumafran. I had an HCG test and it is uncomfortable but not too bad. It only takes aboyt 5 minutes so is over very quickly. Definitely take some painkillers a couple of hours beforehand though.


----------

